# Introducing Community Links - A Hat for Everyone!



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! We reached our 500 votes and will receive a $500 grant from PNC to cover shipping and supply costs! As promised, here is the newest pattern for everyone. The name was tricky...........I was going with Chains of Hope and some people didn't like that chains can have negative connotations, so we were tossing around other ideas. Then Jessica came up with Community Links since everyone worked together to secure the grant! Perfect!!!


I hope you like this hat.......it's got 2 variations........the pink one was the second one I made and I realized after I started that I was skipping Row 4.......but it looked ok to me still, so I kept it. The pattern is in multiples of 4 so adjust accordingly if you want to change the size.

Please still come join us on Facebook - Delaware Head Huggers and follow along with Schnapps as he makes hats! 

COMMUNITY LINKS


You need 6-weight yarn and size 13 needles. I used less than one skein of Lion Brand Hometown USA, so probably about 75 yards.



Abbreviations:

k2tog - knit 2 stitches together as one


Cast on 48 stitches, place marker and join, taking care not to twist stitches.

Work Pattern:

Row 1: *p1, k3*; repeat around
Row 2: *p1, k3*; repeat around
Row 3: *p1, skip 2 stitches, knit the 3rd stitch. Without dropping the stitches off the left hand needle, then knit the 1st, then the 2nd stitch and then drop all three at the same time*; repeat around
Row 4: *p1, k3*; repeat around
Repeat Rows 1 - 4 four times.

Decrease Crown:

Row 1: *p1, k1, k2tog*; repeat around
Row 2: *p1, k2tog*; repeat around
Row 3: *k2tog*; repeat around

Finish: Cut working yarn, leaving a 6-inch tail. Draw the tail through the remaining stitches, cinch closed and secure. Weave in ends and enjoy.


The pink hat in the photo is a slight variation. Simply leave out Row 4. Knit Rows 1 - 3 five times, then decrease the crown and finish as written. I forgot to knit Row 4 when working on it and decided that it still looked kind of cute.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I knit for the CT Headhuggers group and plan to make some of these quick knits.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Yay!!! Glad to hear you made it


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

The only thing that's missing is Schnapps!


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

So glad you got the votes to get the grant. Love the new hats.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is 6 weight yarn?


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Daisybee said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is 6 weight yarn?


6 weight is super bulky yarn.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

SharonM said:


> The only thing that's missing is Schnapps!


Sharon - I thought I had posted a picture of Schnapps! Not sure what happened, but here he is!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Love your free patterns, thanks a million. Love to see Schnapps -- pet him for me as he has a Wonderful Master! JW


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Love your free patterns, thanks a million. Love to see Schnapps -- pet him for me as he has a Wonderful Master! JW


 Schnapps sends kisses. He is a Wonderful Dog too!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

could anyone tell me what 6 weight yarn is in English please


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> SharonM said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that's missing is Schnapps!
> ...


Ahhh.... now that's much better! Schnapps is just adorable!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Look on the yarn wrapper for the number weight of the yarn. It sounds like a bullky yarn.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> could anyone tell me what 6 weight yarn is in English please


6 weight is super bulky


----------



## BACM (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It looks like a fun hat to make.
I don't know if I will use the bulky yarn, but I will try it with a yarn that I have on hand.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Did u use a circular needle? I am new at knitting in the round and would like to know. 

Thanks, Ellie


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

BACM said:


> Thank you for sharing. It looks like a fun hat to make.
> I don't know if I will use the bulky yarn, but I will try it with a yarn that I have on hand.


It will work with any yarn....you could double the # of stitches for a worsted weight or use 2 strands of worsted weight worked together.............


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

Ellie in Houston said:


> Did u use a circular needle? I am new at knitting in the round and would like to know.
> 
> Thanks, Ellie


Yes, I used a 16 inch circular needle and no dpns.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again, lovely hats and Schnapps steals the show! I will definitely try making this one but the only round needles I have are size 8 and size 9. Am not sure how that will look but will give it a try anyway with a 4 ply yarn. Might work just as well. Will post a picture when done. Maybe tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

piaemn said:


> Once again, lovely hats and Schnapps steals the show! I will definitely try making this one but the only round needles I have are size 8 and size 9. Am not sure how that will look but will give it a try anyway with a 4 ply yarn. Might work just as well. Will post a picture when done. Maybe tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


double the number of stitches and it should work fine!


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> piaemn said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, lovely hats and Schnapps steals the show! I will definitely try making this one but the only round needles I have are size 8 and size 9. Am not sure how that will look but will give it a try anyway with a 4 ply yarn. Might work just as well. Will post a picture when done. Maybe tomorrow or Friday at the latest.
> ...


Thank you. I'll definitely do that.


----------



## greta44 (Aug 3, 2012)

i love your hats and may do some as xmas presents for my teenage granddaughters..your wee dog is adorable.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

love the hats.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

piaemn said:


> deheadhugger said:
> 
> 
> > piaemn said:
> ...


I followed your advice and this is what I came up with. I began this morning at 5:30 a.m. and was done by 11:00 a.m.


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

piaemn said:


> piaemn said:
> 
> 
> > deheadhugger said:
> ...


Nice!


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

piaemn said:


> piaemn said:
> 
> 
> > deheadhugger said:
> ...


I love it! It's easy to knit, right??


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> piaemn said:
> 
> 
> > piaemn said:
> ...


You better believe it. I love this pattern. Will be making lots more. Thanks again for all your patterns.


----------



## deheadhugger (Apr 6, 2011)

piaemn said:


> deheadhugger said:
> 
> 
> > piaemn said:
> ...


 makes me so happy! it will really work for any yarn for any size......


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

deheadhugger said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! We reached our 500 votes and will receive a $500 grant from PNC to cover shipping and supply costs! As promised, here is the newest pattern for everyone. The name was tricky...........I was going with Chains of Hope and some people didn't like that chains can have negative connotations, so we were tossing around other ideas. Then Jessica came up with Community Links since everyone worked together to secure the grant! Perfect!!!
> 
> I hope you like this hat.......it's got 2 variations........the pink one was the second one I made and I realized after I started that I was skipping Row 4.......but it looked ok to me still, so I kept it. The pattern is in multiples of 4 so adjust accordingly if you want to change the size.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love this pattern. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern... catchy name, and a WOW! pattern, sorry I wasn't here before so I could have voted.


----------

